# How do I add/delete current rides?



## MoG (22 Dec 2014)

I went onto my profile page, information tab, but cant see how to change the list of bikes currently ridden. Help please, thank you


----------



## Scoosh (22 Dec 2014)

@MoG 

Go to your User name in the wee box top right, next to Inbox and Alerts.
Drop-down Menu - Personal Details.
Below Date of birth etc, - My ride/s

Make changes !


----------



## MoG (22 Dec 2014)

Done. Thanks Scoosh


----------



## Scoosh (22 Dec 2014)




----------

